# Routing outside edge of cope and stick cabinet doors



## Silverline (Feb 16, 2019)

I've made some cabinet doors using cope and stick joints for the frames. I'd like to rout a decorative profile along the outside edge of the cabinet door frames. Is it ok to do this or will I ruin the cope and stick joints where the are exposed at the point where the stiles and rails meet?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

My cabinet doors have sort of a bull nose profile routed on the outside edge so I don't see any reason it would mess anything up other than the joint being visible. I would probably keep it to a relatively simple profile. You might want to try it on a couple of pieces of scrap first just to make sure that it doesn't give you a look you don't like.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe use a backer board on the stile to prevent tear out.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

It's really no different than routing a perimeter profile on any other board. Rout one of the end grain edges first and then continue around. That way any tear out on the exit of the cut is cleaned up on the next cut along the grain.

It won't affect the cope and stick joints themselves.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Not at all! I've done it many times. I've found it works best for me to start on the top of the door and rout in a clockwise direction. I've also made a much larger router base out of a 12"+ piece of plexi. It helps me keep the router from tilting.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1
You can do it. 
Note that you might get tear out on end grain where bit exits the cut.

I prefer to use back up board/push block and cut profile on router table to prevent tear out.


----------



## Silverline (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks for the answers everyone. Very helpful.


----------

